# Dimpler



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't do much drywall. Usually anything larger than a simple bathroom I sub out. 

I do mostly simple bathrooms.

I have no problem buying tools that I need. I've never gotten around to buying a drywall screw gun.

This may be the wrong spot to ask, but...

Have any of you had good experiences w/ an aftermarket attachment I can use w/ a cordless impact or drill?

I'm looking at this.










Bosch also has a very similar model. 

Should I buy a dedicated drywall screw gun, or should I get the adapter?
The thought of using this w/ my existing Makita LXT set appeals to me.

Opinions?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've used the small bell shaped ones with pretty good results.
They work well if you don't have a dedicated screw gun.
Usually about a $1.50 -$2.00.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Our local yard has a Milwaukee screw gun for $60. I bought one cause I can't seem to find my others. Don't have a drywall job anytime soon but 60 bucks I could not pass it up. I think you would be happy just to have one if it was around that price.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Probably, but I'm kind of a cordless nut. Makita makes one, but its kind of salty for just occasional use.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

for small patches or one or two boards I just use my cordless impact driver. Works great.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

griz said:


> I've used the small bell shaped ones with pretty good results.
> They work well if you don't have a dedicated screw gun.
> Usually about a $1.50 -$2.00.


Agree with this; you don't need anything fancier. But having said that, I do have a dedicated corded screw gun, and use that for anything more than a couple of sheets. Cordless can work, but is never as fast.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with summithomeinc. For real small jobs I use my impact driver.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

That's what I've been doing. There are always a few that get away from me and break the paper though. I'm always looking for better ways for everything. I guess at $10 each for these w/ the built in clutch, it couldn't hurt to give it a test drive. I just figured if anyone has had some really good results w/ these, I'd buy a couple online and save a few bucks.

I'll pick up one of the type Griz recommended and I'll grab one w/ the clutch if they have them at Blowe's.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Josh, If your using a cordless to screw off drywall, a dimpler is a must.
It also helps the screw hole accept the mud better when your doing the finishing too.:rockon:

-Paul


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I have used them. They feel bulky to me on the end of an impact. The little dewalt ones are more consistent and you dont' feel as bad when you lose them.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the cordless dewalt gun and a quickdrive. Originally bought the quickdrive for decks, bought really wasn't happy with the results. It does work great for ceilings though.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

They work, you will get more speed with them too. They apply more pressure to the drywall, just like a DW screw gun,,,,where as the cordless, it's the screw it self trying to draw the rock in. Plus for that price, how can you go wrong, is money that tight for you:jester:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an older version of this gun. It spins slower that a drywall only gun, but has plenty of torque to set deck screws too.:thumbsup:

http://www.powertoolsonlinedepot.com/Fastening/Dewalt-Impact-Driver-Screw-Drivers-DW257.html


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Plus for that price, how can you go wrong, is money that tight for you:jester:


Nah, money isn't the issue. Just trying to figure out the best solution for my needs.

I have a couple of Senco collated screw guns. I'm not a big fan though. They are kind of awkward when doing the ceiling. I use them for underlayment and decks.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I have an older version of this gun. It spins slower that a drywall only gun, but has plenty of torque to set deck screws too.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.powertoolsonlinedepot.com/Fastening/Dewalt-Impact-Driver-Screw-Drivers-DW257.html


Lone, I have the Milwaukee version http://www.milwaukeepowertoolsonline.com/ScrewDrivers/Milwaukee-Drywall-ScrewDriver-6740-20.html :thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've never been a real fan of the dimplers, either kind.

They never seemed very consistent with the depth they sink the screws.

I just use my cordless and a regular bit.

If there's a lot of drywall needing done, I just use my phone.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

The beauty of the gun with a stationary nosepiece is that you can lean on it as hard as necessary to push the rock into the glue and get a tight connection.

If you only depend on the slight pressure you can put on a dimpler before damaging the paper, it's hit or miss.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Dimplers work. If your not good at setting screws without it,try it.

I've been using battery drill for so many yrs now it's just natural for me.

I've tried the impact and that noise would drive me crazy.

On some small jobs I tack up all the board with battery drill and break out the electric screwgun to finish it off.


----------

